# Pistachio quandary



## Lisa110 (May 8, 2006)

For most of the day yesterday, I was experimenting with different kinds of nut mousses. I came up with a Frangelico - hazelnut mousse, that would be great with a dark chocolate cake or genoise, an Amaretto-almond paste mousse laced with a bit of orange rind, and an awesome bittersweet chocolate- chestnut mousse, but one nut has me completely stumped. I can't seem to get a pistachio mousse to taste right. I first tried grinding the nuts into a paste with some sugar, then incorporating the paste into some pastry cream in which I infused the milk/cream mixture with pistachio nuts beforehand, then strained. I then folded in some whipped cream, but it still didn't have enough of a pistachio flavor for me. Does anyone out there have any advice or tried and true formulas for a pistachio mousse, or a thick pistachio flavored curd? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Swann (May 8, 2006)

Lisa 110
I'm sorry that I cannot solve your problem but if you would share your chestnut mousse, I would be eternally grateful! Mother's Day Sunday and would be perfect.


----------



## Swann (May 8, 2006)

I just looked at your web site... the cakes look beautiful and no doubt taste that way too considering the lucious ingredients.


----------



## Lisa110 (May 8, 2006)

Sure!  No problem.

2 lbs peeled chestnuts (I use the jarred already peeled chestnuts)
3/4 cup sugar or a little more or less, depending on your taste.
4 oz really good quality bittersweet chocolate (I use Callebaut)
1/4 cup dark rum, brandy, or any liquor you prefer, or you can substitute extract with some water if you want to leave out the alcohol.
2 cups heavy cream

Over a double boiler, or in the microwave, melt the bittersweet chocolate.  In a food processor, combine melted chocolate, chestnuts, sugar and rum, and process until silky smooth.

Whip the cream until stiff, then fold into the chestnut mixture.  If using as a filling for cakes, chill until slightly firm.  If using on it's own as a dessert, spoon or pipe into dishes or pretty glasses, and chill until completely set.


----------



## mish (May 8, 2006)

I don't know the answer, but wonder if pistachio pudding mix might work added to the mix, or a pistachio yogurt mixture. Pistachio extract?

These are not pistachio mousse recipes, but maybe it will give you some ideas to experiment with:

http://www.pistachios.org/Recipes/Recipes.asp?o=all&i=4

(The cook looks luscious.)


http://www.pistachios.org/Recipes/Recipes.asp?o=all
(There's a recipe for Pesto Pistachio Cheese)


----------



## Lisa110 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks, mish   The only thing is, mixes aren't for me (don't get me wrong, I'll make instant pudding for myself, but never for guests or clients), but in this case, flavorwise, I just may have to try it and see. I'm such a snob when it comes to my desserts, and doing everything from scratch LOL.   In any event, that cake and the pistachio cheese ball, look scrumptious, but where's the sexy cook???? :P


----------



## mish (May 8, 2006)

Noticed some pistachio extracts in a google search. Perhaps that might work. Good luck. Let us know what you come up with. 

P.S.  Yep that cake looks pretty outrageous.


----------



## Yakuta (May 9, 2006)

Lisa I make pistachio desserts all the time (not mousses) but more like nougat's and to get flavor out of them You need to do the following. 

First powder them (raw pistachios only - I bet you knew that )  add them to whatever you want to infuse it in.  I would recommend milk and then let the mixture cook down until it's thick (should coat the back of your spoon - so requires a lot of elbow grease).  Let this cool and it should have the intense pistachio flavor you are looking for. 

In Indian pistachio desserts we always add a tiny bit of saffron and cardamom powder as a finishing touch.  Pistachio's in itself are not that flavorful but the touch of the spices I mentioned heightens it's flavor. 

All the best.


----------



## bethzaring (May 9, 2006)

Wow, nice looking desserts! I am expecting delivery of two dessert filbert/hazelnut bushes today, but maybe it is too early to start collecting recipes to use them  . Good luck with your business, it looks great!


----------



## Lisa110 (May 9, 2006)

Yakuta, that worked perfectly!!  The cardamom also was what did the trick!  Thank you so so much!  I knew cardamom is usually paired with pistachio in Indian desserts, but I was too dense to remember that..LOL

beth, thank you so much for your sweet compliment and well wishes.  I'm verry amateur right now, as I'm slowly teaching myself new decorating techniques, but I believe flavor comes first, so as long as the outside looks 'ok' for now, I'm happy.  I'm going to be taking the evening pastry course at the French Culinary Institute, when I get some time, to learn more and perfect old and new techniques.  I want to make some wild cakes, and I don't think I'm quite up to par for that yet..LOL  Still have that 'shaky', a tad sloppy, thing going!


----------



## Swann (May 9, 2006)

Lisa110
Thank you so much for the recipe! I'm making it today. Yummy.


----------



## Lisa110 (May 10, 2006)

You're welcome, I hope it turns out great for you


----------



## Swann (May 28, 2006)

Lisa110 said:
			
		

> Sure!  No problem.
> 
> 2 lbs peeled chestnuts (I use the jarred already peeled chestnuts)
> 3/4 cup sugar or a little more or less, depending on your taste.
> ...


Lisa,
Thank you for the recipe. I made a flourless chocolate cake today and covered it with chestnut mousse for my son's B'day. It was delicious! The whole famillly loved it. Couldn't have been easier!


----------



## Lisa110 (May 29, 2006)

That's great, Swann!  I'm so glad you liked it


----------



## marmalady (May 29, 2006)

Lisa, the Baker's catalog (King Arthur flour folks) have - I think - a pistachio extract, and also a pistachio paste, which I ordered one year for Christmas baking.  The paste (consistency of almond paste) actually had some almonds and almond flavoring in it.


----------



## Lisa110 (May 29, 2006)

Thank you, marmalady.  Actually, I did pick up some pistachio extract, and oil, but I have yet to use them because Yakuta's directions of powdering them very fine, then cooking them down in milk to infuse, and adding a little cardamom and saffron, worked great!  I usually added the pistachios to the milk whole or chopped, and that's probably why I wasn't able to  extract the intense flavor I was seeking.  The pastry cream came out full of pistachio flavor   I was thrilled, to say the least!


----------



## Constance (May 29, 2006)

One question: have you found a way to shell the pistachios easily? I spent two hours shelling one little bag full for a cheese ball last Thanksgiving.


----------



## Swann (May 29, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> One question: have you found a way to shell the pistachios easily? I spent two hours shelling one little bag full for a cheese ball last Thanksgiving.



You can buy shelled pistachios nuts salted and unsalted.


----------



## Constance (May 29, 2006)

I will definitely look for them next time...thanks, Swann!


----------



## Piccolina (May 30, 2006)

If the pistachio extract doesn't deliever the exact taste that you are after (or as an alternative), perhaps you could track down some pistachio liqueur. If I'm not mistaken an Italian brand by the name of "Russo" makes a lovely light green hued variety


----------

